# [Resuelto] media-libs/phonon bloquea a dev-qt/qtphonon:4

## Yczo

Hola muy buenas, es para mi de gran interés tener instalado el qt-creator, para lo que decidí instalar qt-meta primero. El problema es que tengo errores de bloqueos de dependencias que no tengo mucha idea de solucionar.

Yo entiendo que media-libs/phonon requerido por un porron de programas bloquea a qt-phonon...   pero... existe alguna forma de solucionarlo?

Por favor si alguien quiere echarme una mano para solucionarlo y explicarmelo un poco mejor me haría un gran favor.

Gracias por adelantado

```

[ebuild   R   ] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.9.2 

[blocks B     ] media-libs/phonon ("media-libs/phonon" is blocking dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.7)

[blocks B     ] dev-qt/qtphonon:4 ("dev-qt/qtphonon:4" is hard blocking media-libs/phonon-4.9.1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-libs/phonon-4.9.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by                                     

    media-libs/phonon[qt5] required by (kde-apps/dolphin-16.12.2:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/phonon[qt5] required by (kde-frameworks/khtml-5.31.0:5/5.31::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/phonon[qt5] required by (kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.9.2:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/phonon[qt5] required by (kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.31.0:5/5.31::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/phonon[qt5] required by (kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.9.2:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.7:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtphonon-4.8.6:4 required by (dev-qt/qt-meta-4.8.6:4/4::gentoo, installed)

```

Last edited by Yczo on Mon Feb 27, 2017 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yczo

Pido perdón, estaba resuelto aqui: 

https://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-964770-start-0.html

Saludos

----------

